# Sensitive Stomach



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

We got a puppy on Friday 20th December from a rescue centre. She is a Collie Cross with we think Spaniel. She is now 13 weeks old. When we got her, we were given some Adult Burns food to feed her on with warm water. She was fine for the first few days or so, but then she started to get diarrhoea, we took her to the vets and were given some special canned food to help ease it, it worked but then we thought the upset stomach might have been due to her stomach not being able to cope with the Adult food, so we changed to Burns puppy food. This has not solved the problem. When we got her, she never soiled in her crate overnight. However, night before last we came downstairs to find her whole crate and bedding covered in diarrhoea. We had to disinfect the whole crate and give her a bath. Then last night she also did it again, not as bad though. She was rescued, as she was abandoned in a tiny house with 12 other dogs/puppies. So we do not know how long she was without food. This may be a contributory factor to the problem as we think she may have been starved for an unknown period of time. It could just be a matter of finding the correct food for her, but we are getting worried now as she is underweight by about 1.5kg but we are scared to give her too much food incase she is ill. We are getting desperate now, the Vet is not much help! Anybody any ideas?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Try feeding the puppy food dry,has she been wormed,if she is from a dubious backgroung she could have a worm infestation,which can cause sensitive tums.Have you tried prokolin to help balance gut bacteria?Raw minced tripe is also good.


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Try feeding the puppy food dry,has she been wormed,if she is from a dubious backgroung she could have a worm infestation,which can cause sensitive tums.Have you tried prokolin to help balance gut bacteria?Raw minced tripe is also good.


She has been wormed so that is not going to be the problem. The first thing the Vet asked was whether she had been wormed but she was wormed as soon the day she was recued. Next treatment due 6th Jan. What is Prokolin? Have never heard of it. We are new to the puppy lark so need a bit of help!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Its a paste available from petshops and vets which balances bacteria in the guts,which is good for tummy upsetsfeeding the dry food dry,not wet has solved this problem for me before.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to go totally against the above post -(no disrespect - shortbackandsides) I would say DON'T feed dry - BUT something natural - my prefered would be Nature Diet lamb. BUT it is very very important when making any switch with food to do it very gradually, also I would look at puppy food - certainly for the first 6 months (I used nature diet puppy for almost a year with my youngest weim). Nature diet does not have the junk in that you get with most of the supermarket canned foods by the way.
regards
DT


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Its a paste available from petshops and vets which balances bacteria in the guts,which is good for tummy upsetsfeeding the dry food dry,not wet has solved this problem for me before.


Thank you, we will definitely try this starting tomorrow! If this does not help, we will try the Prokolin.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am going to go totally against the above post -(no disrespect - shortbackandsides) I would say DON'T feed dry - BUT something natural - my prefered would be Nature Diet lamb. BUT it is very very important when making any switch with food to do it very gradually, also I would look at puppy food - certainly for the first 6 months (I used nature diet puppy for almost a year with my youngest weim). Nature diet does not have the junk in that you get with most of the supermarket canned foods by the way.
> regards
> DT


Nature diet is a good food,mine love it,every animal is different what works for one may not be the answer for another,hopefully someone will come along with the answer to your problem soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am going to go totally against the above post -(no disrespect - shortbackandsides) I would say DON'T feed dry - BUT something natural - my prefered would be Nature Diet lamb. BUT it is very very important when making any switch with food to do it very gradually, also I would look at puppy food - certainly for the first 6 months (I used nature diet puppy for almost a year with my youngest weim). Nature diet does not have the junk in that you get with most of the supermarket canned foods by the way.
> regards
> DT


We have been told by several people, including the vet, various shop assistants and the woman who fostered her before we got her that Burns is a very good food and doesn't have much junk in it. It is not a canned food, just dry biscuits. We were told to put in a small amount of boiling water and then put in cold water to cool it down, so she is getting a lot of fluid, maybe too much? This could also be contributing?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

we weaned our pups onto burns small breed and puppy mini bites,soaked first in hot water and allowed to cool.Pups poos were fairly loose,when they were a bit older(5 weeks) they started to eat dry and poos hardened upthey were also on raw minced tripe,which ive heard can also be good for dodgy tums.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I know several people who use burns food and they all say how good it is.
I don't feed dry food, mine has nature diet, but I can't feed this all the time as it upsets my dogs tum so he only has it for one meal a day and has chappie at night


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Nature diet is a good food,mine love it,every animal is different what works for one may not be the answer for another,hopefully someone will come along with the answer to your problem soon:thumbsup:


I hope so, we are getting to the point now where we are desperate! We are really very worried, so we are willing to give things a go and fingers crossed, find the right one!



shortbackandsides said:


> we weaned our pups onto burns small breed and puppy mini bites,soaked first in hot water and allowed to cool.Pups poos were fairly loose,when they were a bit older(5 weeks) they started to eat dry and poos hardened upthey were also on raw minced tripe,which ive heard can also be good for dodgy tums.


Tomorrow we are going to try dry for a few days and see if it helps!



rona said:


> I know several people who use burns food and they all say how good it is.
> I don't feed dry food, mine has nature diet, but I can't feed this all the time as it upsets my dogs tum so he only has it for one meal a day and has chappie at night


Do you have any reason for not feeding dry food or is it just a preference?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

It's just my preference but if I had to change for any reason it would be to burns, all the dogs that I know that have changed on to it look so much better after a few weeks


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

rona said:


> It's just my preference but if I had to change for any reason it would be to burns, all the dogs that I know that have changed on to it look so much better after a few weeks


Ahhh fair enough  well it's always good to have more recommendations! I want my dog to have only the best


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I stand firm with my belief that wet is best , next to BARF that is as in my opinion nature diet - often changing the main sort of protien can help - I do use dry - Arden Grange is my personal prefered range for my dogs.
regards
DT
ps - shortbackandsides - sorry I misread your early post!!!!! (as explained)


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I forgive you:thumbup1:


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I feel you have done what a lot of people have done before including me when we got Daisy nearly 2 years ago , and that is to change food too quickly and the fact that the poor thing didnt have a great start wont have helped .

My experience with Daisy was that she had the runs for almost 4 months!!!! we did the whole changing food thing and going to the vet for tests etc .

A few pointers for you .
What was she wormed with ??? some over the counter wormers are hopeless , she is best to be wormed at the vets untill about 6 months old every month , then they can give an appropriate amount according to her weight , We always use stronghold as it does worms and fleas, and mites too . this can only be bought from the vets or by prescription online .

secondly having not been fed well to start will mean that her tummy will be mega sensetive to some food stuffs , adult food is no good to pups it doesnt have the callorific amount required for growing pups to make sure she remains healthy and at a correct weight . 
she needs to be put onto puppy food , no one food is the best , its what food is best for your pup , i would imagine a food high in grain will not be making any the tummy isue any better so go for a high protein of good source , something like Royal canin ( this was the food that eventually got Daisy's tummy right ) we used the hypoallergenic food , some vets will have hills sience some royal canin it depends who they are getting more money from to sell their food , but you can buy r/c from pets at home , Burns is not a bad food its better than a lot of them , nothing wrong with feeding moist with some water this may make it easier for a poorly pup to eat , Avoid adding bits of other food to it incase it upsets her even more .

Any change of food has to be done gradually over a week to 10 days , slowly add a small amount of any new food to the daily allowance of old food, gradually reducing the amount of old food in favour of the new food untill you are feeding just new food after about a week , this ensures any change of ingredients doesnt overwhelm her already fragile tum .

Keep her warm and allow her to sleep as much as she likes if she isnt hungry dont worry , its more important that she drinks than eats with the runs , Your vet can prescribe electrolite solution a bit like our dioralite , this wont stop the runs but will keep up her sugar and salt levels . prokolin is also a thing to try again from the vets it may help stop the runs but if its a food intollerance even this wont help much . 

you need to be patient often these things dont get cured over night keep popping back to the vets with her ( hope you have insurance ) and dont worry if she isnt eating as much as you think she needs , small amounts often is better than a big meal that may just come straight out again . also remember a pup has no full controll over the bowl movements till about 6 months so pup will nedd to go out about every 20 mins or so , always take out after a sleep and always after play or food . Keep us posted as to how she is getting on but just remeber to do some research into food dont just go by what looks good on the pack or whats on offer . hope some of this helps i know how frustrating it is to have a young pup with constant tummy upset .


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

What's panacure? the only panacur I know is wormer


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think andrea is thinking of prokolin,panacur is a wormer.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry lol i was just on the phone while typing and saw my mistake and hadnt as yet got round to editing it , lol thanx for pointing it out .


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> I feel you have done what a lot of people have done before including me when we got Daisy nearly 2 years ago , and that is to change food too quickly and the fact that the poor thing didnt have a great start wont have helped .


Yes, we have thought about this, but the fact she was having an upset stomach on the previous food anyway... and it didn't seem to get any worse to be honest either.



> A few pointers for you .
> What was she wormed with ??? some over the counter wormers are hopeless , she is best to be wormed at the vets untill about 6 months old every month , then they can give an appropriate amount according to her weight , We always use stronghold as it does worms and fleas, and mites too . this can only be bought from the vets or by prescription online .


I can't remember off the top of my head but seeing as the rescue centre wormed her, I'm guessing it wasn't an over the counter wormer. We are going to the vets on Monday to get some Stronghold as we have been recommended this.



> secondly having not been fed well to start will mean that her tummy will be mega sensetive to some food stuffs , adult food is no good to pups it doesnt have the callorific amount required for growing pups to make sure she remains healthy and at a correct weight .
> she needs to be put onto puppy food , no one food is the best , its what food is best for your pup , i would imagine a food high in grain will not be making any the tummy isue any better so go for a high protein of good source , something like Royal canin ( this was the food that eventually got Daisy's tummy right ) we used the hypoallergenic food , some vets will have hills sience some royal canin it depends who they are getting more money from to sell their food , but you can buy r/c from pets at home , Burns is not a bad food its better than a lot of them , nothing wrong with feeding moist with some water this may make it easier for a poorly pup to eat , Avoid adding bits of other food to it incase it upsets her even more.


Yes, we were told about adult food not having everything needed for a growing pup which is another reason we switched to the puppy food. We never add any food, she never has table scraps or anything, all she has is her own food and that's it (apart from stones which she seems to have a tendancy to eat, another thing we can't quite figure out? By the time we get to her in the garden, she's alread swallowed it)



> Keep her warm and allow her to sleep as much as she likes if she isnt hungry dont worry , its more important that she drinks than eats with the runs , Your vet can prescribe electrolite solution a bit like our dioralite , this wont stop the runs but will keep up her sugar and salt levels . panacure is also a thing to try again from the vets it may help stop the runs but if its a food intollerance even this wont help much .


She is very hungry though, this is another thing that is making us worry about her because as we are feeding less, in the hope to help with the runs, she is getting skinnier and skinnier. Like I said in my first post, she is about 1.5kg underweight which is quite worrying.



> you need to be patient often these things dont get cured over night keep popping back to the vets with her ( hope you have insurance ) and dont worry if she isnt eating as much as you think she needs , small amounts often is better than a big meal that may just come straight out again . also remember a pup has no full controll over the bowl movements till about 6 months so pup will nedd to go out about every 20 mins or so , always take out after a sleep and always after play or food . Keep us posted as to how she is getting on but just remeber to do some research into food dont just go by what looks good on the pack or whats on offer . hope some of this helps i know how frustrating it is to have a young pup with constant tummy upset .


Yes, we take her out when she wakes up, when she is excited and after food. However because she has not a lot to her, she just stands with her tail between her legs shaking as she is so cold so we are stuck here also. It is very hard!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the best advice is to change vets, and get one who is interested and helpful


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

prokolin or protexin is an anti diaroh remedy - panacur - wormer. always be steered by your vet on the wormers and NO the over the counter remedies


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

rona said:


> I think the best advice is to change vets, and get one who is interested and helpful


We have been with this vet for over 6 years now, as I had 7 guinea-pigs at one stage. She was very helpful with these but she seems less helpful with my puppy which is a bit upsetting to be honest!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Never feel obliged to stick with a vet out of loyalty,if you are ever unhappy seek advice and a second opinion elsewhere:thumbup:
Also vets are not always right,trust your own instincts sometimes,i have a kitten here,now 7 months old,that wouldnt be here today if id listened to the doom and gloom my vet gave me,he is up the tree,running round happy and healthy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Different vets have different specialities, ask around to find a good dog vet


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Never feel obliged to stick with a vet out of loyalty,if you are ever unhappy seek advice and a second opinion elsewhere:thumbup:
> Also vets are not always right,trust your own instincts sometimes,i have a kitten here,now 7 months old,that wouldnt be here today if id listened to the doom and gloom my vet gave me,he is up the tree,running round happy and healthy!





rona said:


> Different vets have different specialities, ask around to find a good dog vet


Thanks, I'll see how Monday goes and then if I need to, I'll do some research on the best dog vet around my area  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Certain sensitive digestion problems cannot cope with the additives in dry foods- at such a young age It would be pointless your vet doing the relevant tests - again we need to remind you that any change needs to be very gradual.

I know i keep going on about the ND - I seem to remember they have an in house vet - who will if you call them recommend and send samples - they also supplied us with emzynes (don't know if i've put that right) to put on the food to aid digestion. as Rona said in her post earlier chappie is a food that many vets will recommend for senstive dogs - this i believe because it is 'fish' based. Again altering the main scource of protien helps - but don't do too much chopping and changing initially.
all the best
regards
DT


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

We did the same Daisy already had the runs when we got her she had been on a real crap diet of bakers and cat food !!!!!!!
so we thought changing her had got to be the right thing to do and as you said it didnt get worse , it just never got any better .
she wont put weight on vey well if the food isnt staying inside her long enough to be absorbed so feed a little bit frequently maybe slightly over her daily allowance so that she gets something from it along the way .
Keep a towel in the tumble dryer to heat up while she is in the garden then wrap her in it when she comes in from the garden , a hot water bottle under her blanket will keep her warm at night too , make sure she isny near any draughts on the floor .

Im sure the rescue place will have given a wormer but maybe not a great wormer ,so best this is done at the vets . Discuss with your vet if you like the food issue and see what they say , but i bet if they sell science plan or Royal canin they will recommend thoes lol as i said though it was the royal canin hypoallergenic food that did the trick with Daisy in the end , it isnt a puppy food so she was only allowed it for about 6 weeks but she did clear up within about 4 days and never had the runs again , when we changed her off the hypoallergenic food we put her onto R/C labrador junior which again she was great on .


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Never feel obliged to stick with a vet out of loyalty,if you are ever unhappy seek advice and a second opinion elsewhere:thumbup:
> Also vets are not always right,trust your own instincts sometimes,i have a kitten here,now 7 months old,that wouldnt be here today if id listened to the doom and gloom my vet gave me,he is up the tree,running round happy and healthy!


Too true - advise i wish I'd taken long ago!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

sorry DT but I didn't recommend chappie in this instance as it's a pup, I would always suggest it for older dogs with similar problems but I think pups need better nutrition


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

rona said:


> Different vets have different specialities, ask around to find a good dog vet


WE saw 2 different vets at the same surgery before we met Jo our now vet she understands our dogs well as she also has labs , and was willing to listen with interest my ramblings when i was worried .:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

The reason I suggested in an earlier post I made to feed 'puppy' food - chappie if my memory serves me correctly is suitable for dogs of a young age - although my vet would recommend it it is one I would personally choose not to feed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Wispa
where are you in the UK incidently?


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Wispa
> where are you in the UK incidently?


Wiltshire, near Bristol.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chappie is one of thoes ...oh my god dont touch it with a barge pole foods , but so many people say thier dogs thrive on it and the recue centre my ex mother in law had her dog from fed it and reccomended it .
I wouldnt personally feed it but i can see how it may help in the short term with some dogs , although im sure its also high in grain etc .


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Wispa said:


> Wiltshire, near Bristol.


I believe there is one of the Veternary colleges in Bristol. I know it is early days yet - but if you are not happy with your vet ask for a referal - do you have pet insurance?
regards
DT


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I believe there is one of the Veternary colleges in Bristol. I know it is early days yet - but if you are not happy with your vet ask for a referal - do you have pet insurance?
> regards
> DT


I do, with Petplan. It's a month free we got at the vets, until we sort out our own.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Well personally if you are within you #free month' I would try and get some answers now - and assuming that you are going to continue with petplan you need to read the small print to make sure that any future illnesses that could be relating to this are covered. I would assume (as petplan have an excellent reputation ) that the follow on policy would be the same as if you had purchased you initial free period - which would be 'for life' BUT please CHECK it out


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well personally if you are within you #free month' I would try and get some answers now - and assuming that you are going to continue with petplan you need to read the small print to make sure that any future illnesses that could be relating to this are covered. I would assume (as petplan have an excellent reputation ) that the follow on policy would be the same as if you had purchased you initial free period - which would be 'for life' BUT please CHECK it out


Don't worry, I intend to! I've been doing a lot of research recently to find the best one so I'll just see


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

When luna was a puppy she'd not been fed properly before we got her so everything went through her, we got some tablets off the vet so settle her stomach (could get it in liquid form too) I suppose it was a bit like milk of magnesia as it was white n chalky.

She was given in an hour before food, & it helped, it took 3 months to sort her out, she'd been fed adult food too, but just 2 meals a day & was badly under weight when we took her on.

She's now like a tank! but has never lost her obsession with food oh she's got tin guts now too nothing bothers her!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Good advice given re food Only thing that concerns me is the post you made re puppy eating/ swallowing stones. Stones can block the small intestines and this can cause faecal fluid only being passed due to a blockage


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> Good advice given re food Only thing that concerns me is the post you made re puppy eating/ swallowing stones. Stones can block the small intestines and this can cause faecal fluid only being passed due to a blockage


Mmmmmmmmm i wonder if the vet would have been able to feel these in the stomach?


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

try a little raw chicken, this can help to firm poos. has she had all her jabs n were these recently, as these can cause a little upset stomach.


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Mmmmmmmmm i wonder if the vet would have been able to feel these in the stomach?


She never said anything about it if she did!



sleeptalker said:


> try a little raw chicken, this can help to firm poos. has she had all her jabs n were these recently, as these can cause a little upset stomach.


Yes, she had her first lot of jabs on 6th December when she was rescued and then was supposed to have them on 22nd December but because of her tum we were told to go back on 24th December, so she had them done then.

However, I know it is early days but yesterday we fed her very little so she drank more water than usual in the hope it would flush whatever it was out of her system. Last night she did only a small amount of poo in her bed, a great improvement from the other night!
This morning, we fed her her food dry and her poo was firm so fingers crossed this will be the answer.
It does make sense really but I guess we are a little naive as we are new to this and as we were told to mix with water, that's what we did. But I think maybe she was getting too much fluid?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Too much fluid would have only made her wee more not give her the runs . Fingers crossed its not as bad as we have all predicted , but keep a close eye on her and keep to small meals more freqently , often this can be the route to go with sensetive tummies as too much to deal with at one go can often send the gut into spasm therefore the runs .


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Too much fluid would have only made her wee more not give her the runs . Fingers crossed its not as bad as we have all predicted , but keep a close eye on her and keep to small meals more freqently , often this can be the route to go with sensetive tummies as too much to deal with at one go can often send the gut into spasm therefore the runs .


I guess. But the problem now, is that she does not seem to be drinking enough so I guess we will just wait and see. We will keep to the small meals several times a day


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Two much fluid would not cause the problem as others have said, when feeding dry (I am sure you know this) dogs need to take more fluid then when feeding wet, The innoculations could be contributery to the problems.
regards
DT


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

This worked for my pups,their poos were a little runny and feeding food dry instead of soaked stopped the problem,so i believe it made a difference to mine


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

dont be too worried about how much fluid she drinks as long as she doesnt have the runs any more , she wont be dehydrated if she no longer has the runs . milk is a no no to dogs although they do love it but if you want to encourage her to drink a little bit more you could put a tea spoon of goats milk yogurt or natural probiotic yogurt into her drinking water but make it quite dilute , usually i would stear clear of dairy with the runs but if you are really concerned and she isnt drinking much at all this makes a very tempting drink . only give it once in a day and dont leave it down if the room is warm .


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

Update: The dry food worked for a few days but she's got a runny tummy again. Going back to the vets on Monday though so see what she says! Don't know what to do now, I thought that giving her too much water with her food was a logical reason for her to be ill but obviously not?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

If you can get a stool sample a fresh one before you go to the vets ,they may send off to labs to see if there is anything pressent , ruling out a bacterial infection etc just scoop into a poo bag . Dont be fobbed off with no answers to your questions write down what you want to know incase you forget , as about wormer , vacs , and possible bacterial or viral infection , I bet it finally comes down to a food intollerance though .which you will crack eventually by finding the right food that agrees with the tum .


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, we were thinking about doing this. Getting so worried because she is so skinny and she's just getting thinner every day!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wispa said:


> We got a puppy on Friday 20th December from a rescue centre. She is a Collie Cross with we think Spaniel. She is now 13 weeks old. When we got her, we were given some Adult Burns food to feed her on with warm water. She was fine for the first few days or so, but then she started to get diarrhoea, we took her to the vets and were given some special canned food to help ease it, it worked but then we thought the upset stomach might have been due to her stomach not being able to cope with the Adult food, so we changed to Burns puppy food. This has not solved the problem. When we got her, she never soiled in her crate overnight. However, night before last we came downstairs to find her whole crate and bedding covered in diarrhoea. We had to disinfect the whole crate and give her a bath. Then last night she also did it again, not as bad though. She was rescued, as she was abandoned in a tiny house with 12 other dogs/puppies. So we do not know how long she was without food. This may be a contributory factor to the problem as we think she may have been starved for an unknown period of time. It could just be a matter of finding the correct food for her, but we are getting worried now as she is underweight by about 1.5kg but we are scared to give her too much food incase she is ill. We are getting desperate now, the Vet is not much help! Anybody any ideas?


I've got my German shepherd (which german shepherd are known for sensitive stomachs) on Burns aswell, we give him a few scoops of it then add Chicken - Maybe you should try and add just a little bit of chicken in his food aswell.

P.S Burns, do a puppy bite food, which is in a black bag ...... Thats the one I feed my shepherd on and he gets on fine with it 

hope this helps. xxxx


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> I've got my German shepherd (which german shepherd are known for sensitive stomachs) on Burns aswell, we give him a few scoops of it then add Chicken - Maybe you should try and add just a little bit of chicken in his food aswell.
> 
> P.S Burns, do a puppy bite food, which is in a black bag ...... Thats the one I feed my shepherd on and he gets on fine with it
> 
> hope this helps. xxxx


We are feeding her on the puppy bite food. We have just made an appointment with the vets for an hours time, we are finding it very hard to cope with!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi wispa , how did it go at the vets today ?????


----------



## Wispa (Dec 29, 2008)

We have been given some antibiotics as there is a chance she could have an infection from her upbringing as a tiny pup, the three most likely we were told are Coccidia, Giardia and Toxoplasmosis. 
When we first went to the vets to initially get her second vaccines done, we were given Royal Canin Sensitivity Control and this sorted it out so we think it is simply a sensitive stomach problem and the woman who was 'in charge' of the litter being fostered said that it may be because Burns is too rich for her? Yet the vet seemed convinced it was an infection. Waiting game I guess.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool well the antibiotics will sort out any infection and so if it continues i would sudgest putting her back on the royal canin food , cos it was this albeit the hypoallergenic dry food that sorted Daisy out in the end .


----------



## judetheobscure (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wondered how you were getting on with your pup and whether the problem is now solved .... as my puppy (14 weeks) has got very similar issues (posted on another thread in this forum).

She's been to the vets three times now. The first two times showed a temporary improvement, this latest time (yesterday) she has been given a new medicine (pro-kaolin), new antibiotics and the Royal Canin sensitivity control food you mentioned (wet as they didn't have any dry). She's better today and hoping it will last but who knows. Quite stressful all this poo-monitoring 

My pup also tries to eat stones but vet said she didn't think it was causing a blockage (and since she gets good poos sometimes I would have thought she was right) and I am being much more vigilant about them now anyway.

Just wondered if we could share worries or perhaps you could encourage me that there will be an end to it


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Wispa said:


> We got a puppy on Friday 20th December from a rescue centre. She is a Collie Cross with we think Spaniel. She is now 13 weeks old. When we got her, we were given some Adult Burns food to feed her on with warm water. She was fine for the first few days or so, but then she started to get diarrhoea, we took her to the vets and were given some special canned food to help ease it, it worked but then we thought the upset stomach might have been due to her stomach not being able to cope with the Adult food, so we changed to Burns puppy food. This has not solved the problem. When we got her, she never soiled in her crate overnight. However, night before last we came downstairs to find her whole crate and bedding covered in diarrhoea. We had to disinfect the whole crate and give her a bath. Then last night she also did it again, not as bad though. She was rescued, as she was abandoned in a tiny house with 12 other dogs/puppies. So we do not know how long she was without food. This may be a contributory factor to the problem as we think she may have been starved for an unknown period of time. It could just be a matter of finding the correct food for her, but we are getting worried now as she is underweight by about 1.5kg but we are scared to give her too much food incase she is ill. We are getting desperate now, the Vet is not much help! Anybody any ideas?


I feed Burns but i thin shes a bit young to be fed adult food ive never put mine on adult until 6 months thats a reccomendation of burns as well


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a german shephard and he was always haveing a funny tummy i have tryed everything, from realy expensive dry food to cheep dry food and the same with tined meat. He has now been on cheep dry food and butchers tripe wet food and it is really working well for him. When he used to get a funny tummy i gave him a boiled or scrambled egg and this seamed to work, then i fed him normal the day after.
I have spoke to breaders, rspca and vets about what i should feed him, but in the end i just tryed everything and the above worked for us.
It must have taken about 7 years for us to get him on a right 1 and also i realised doggie treats upset his tummy unless they are tripe ones then he is ok and also hes ok with pigs ears but thats about all he can have.
His tummy would be ok for ages then one day for a couple of days he would have the searious runs and then clear up and then be ok for a while then bk to square 1 again.
Hope you get your pup sorted out.


----------



## judetheobscure (Feb 24, 2009)

7 years


----------

